# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Peppa Shrimps

## Mike Johnstone

Stopped at a road side market for these the last time we went on the Appleton Estates tour. Does anyone know about how far away they are from Sea Star Inn or how much it may cost by cab. I am a bit of a foodie and I have to admit these little devils were better than any crayfish I have ever had in the states including NOLA. My wife and I may be interested in taking a little trip out to middle quarters and trying to find them again. I am wanting to get some photos for travel log and  enjoy lunch! Any information would be very much appreciated. Thanks and Cheers- Mike

----------


## jeannieb

The are good aren't they? We have bought them in Mobay from vendors at the stop lights. We have also got them near Middle Quarters. I would guestimate the time to get there by car is about 40 minutes from Negril. I bet that anyone can make them for you if you ask.

----------


## ackee

if yu can find Louisiana Shrimp and Crab Boil where yu live.... yu can do them yourself..I am sharing my special secret with you....and for that added kick in ur mouth add a whole scotchbonnet ,seeds and all to your pot!! let me know how it tuns out!

----------

